# Thomson TG784n Modem/Router



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Request for comments.

Does anyone who might be using this modem/router have any interesting comments to make about it?

Good or Bad.

I did notice a few blemishes here and there but it would be interesting to learn what others may consider good or bad features or operational effectiveness.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Be interested in any comments on compatibility with different models of 3G dongles


----------

